# Out of these food brands, which do you prefer?



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm interested in these food brands for my 3 month old Baron: Fromm, Acana, Orijen. We are switching from the breeder fed Iams Large Breed. Which do you prefer and why? If none of these, what brand and why?

Thank you!
Whitney & Baron


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

I fed my Max for 9 years Orijen. why?

1. local to me - close to. I live in Canada, product is made next province to me.

2. Claims human grade meat sources. locally farmed etc.

My dog lived a happy healthy life. I believe Acana is a cheaper version of Orijen , but could be wrong..


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Fromm...too many great reviews out there. Only one recall in their history. Cheaper than the others, just as good quality. And, most dogs do well on it, whereas Orijen and Acana don't agree with alot of dogs. My dog was on Fromm for 18 months and he did great on it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I fed Fromm for a few years before switching to raw, wonderful company and my dogs did great on their food


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

All of my animals eat Fromm. They love it and are doing fantastic on it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I remember these were some of the foods I was looking at and also went with Fromm. I have no complaints at all about it and dogs love it and look great on it. I even tried tasting the dry food once and tastes pretty good.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I use Fromm based on recommendations I got here. Our local pet feed store owners use it for their dogs, too, and said a lot of their customers like it. I read on their site that the best way to store their food is in the bag it comes in to keep it as fresh as possible.


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks like Fromm is the way we are going to go! I've been doing so much research on dogfoodadvisor.com that I think I've gone insane, lol. Nothing beats getting answers from you all that have actually used it though! I've done a little more digging around and looked into what each companies history is like as far as recalls and such. Fromm beats them all. Now I just have to decide whether to feed him Grain-free or not. Thank you all for your answers and keep them coming!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm switching now from puppy to adult and not going grain free yet. We are trying to determine if he has a food allergy and I'm working on the protein source first.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I have fed all three. My female did fine on Orijen / Acana but my male had soft poops until I switched him to Fromm so now I just feed both of the Fromm.
I am feeding the Four Star Salmon Tunalini


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I'm switching now from puppy to adult and not going grain free yet. We are trying to determine if he has a food allergy and I'm working on the protein source first.


Just keep in mind nearly all flavors of Fromm 4 Star have some chicken component in them, so if you suspect a chicken allergy, it's likely that no flavor of Fromm will work. I went through this. It is a fantastic food for 2 out of my 3, but it doesn't work for my allergy dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

whitneyk1719 said:


> Looks like Fromm is the way we are going to go! I've been doing so much research on dogfoodadvisor.com that I think I've gone insane, lol. Nothing beats getting answers from you all that have actually used it though! I've done a little more digging around and looked into what each companies history is like as far as recalls and such. Fromm beats them all. Now I just have to decide whether to feed him Grain-free or not. Thank you all for your answers and keep them coming!


We had max on the Fromm large breed puppy the gold line which was not grain free and at 14 months switched to the Fromm grain freeline. He looked great on both but did notice his coat was a lot softer on the four star grainfree line. Another thing that is great with the four star grainfree line is you can switch between flavors within that line without having to do the gradual switching of food. I have had no trouble doing the switching of flavors but it does depend on your dog. We do switch flavors from surf and turf to salmon tunalini and beef frittata and some others.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Just keep in mind nearly all flavors of Fromm 4 Star have some chicken component in them, so if you suspect a chicken allergy, it's likely that no flavor of Fromm will work. I went through this. It is a fantastic food for 2 out of my 3, but it doesn't work for my allergy dog.


You are right! I didn't see chicken cartilage in their white fish recipe. Darn. There isn't one without chicken? I'm going to eliminate it completely.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mag, they claim cartilage is non allergenic?
https://frommfamily.com/about/question-and-answer/ingredients/chicken-free-food/


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Dalmatian has food sensitivities so he gets fed Fromm Chicken A La Veg.

My GSD eats all of the flavors from the grain-free line.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don't want to take over this thread but since no one is answering on mine, I was all set to switch to a Fromm but they all have at least one ingredient I want to avoid. I called our new vet we are testing out and their office also said to stick with Large Breed Puppy food only, but they all contain chicken which we don't want to give. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Their other option was prescription but I refuse to go that route.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don't want to take over this thread but since no one is answering on mine, I was all set to switch to a Fromm but they all have at least one ingredient I want to avoid. I called our new vet we are testing out and their office also said to stick with Large Breed Puppy food only, but they all contain chicken which we don't want to give. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Their other option was prescription but I refuse to go that route.


. 

The chicken? I think I heard Acana singles is without chicken but I did hear ingredients are changing as they are building a plant in Kentucky? I would search the forum on more info regarding this.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jenny, I found a thread from a week ago. It sounds like they have changed ingredients and are not as good. Also no large breed puppy formula.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Jenny, I found a thread from a week ago. It sounds like they have changed ingredients and are not as good. Also no large breed puppy formula.


There should be others on here that will be more helpful. Not to familiar with allergies. one food may be natures variety but I am not sure about this. I have a friend whose dog recently passed had all kinds of allergies not sure to whAt but they fed life's abundance and very happy with it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That looks like a good food but it contains chicken.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don't want to take over this thread but since no one is answering on mine, I was all set to switch to a Fromm but they all have at least one ingredient I want to avoid. I called our new vet we are testing out and their office also said to stick with Large Breed Puppy food only, but they all contain chicken which we don't want to give. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Their other option was prescription but I refuse to go that route.


Fromm has a new flavor out that does not contain chicken.
*
Hasen Duckenpfeffer

*Rabbit, Duck, Pork Meat Meal, Peas, Potatoes, Lentils, Chickpeas, Pea Flour, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Egg, Pork Fat, Rabbit Meal, Pork Liver, Pea Protein, Salmon Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Celery, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Taurine, Parsley, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not seeing chicken in these flavors either............. 
*
Lamb & Lentil*
Lamb, Lamb Meal, Lentils, Chickpeas, Dried Whole Egg, Peas, Dried Tomato Pomace, Pork Fat, Pea Flour, Pork Liver, Salmon Oil, Cheese, Olive Oil, Yellow Squash, Zucchini, Apples, Flaxseed, Pea Fiber, Tomatoes, Carrots, Broccoli, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Taurine, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics

*Pork & Peas*
Pork, Peas, Chickpeas, Pea Flour, Pork Meat Meal, Pea Protein, Pork Fat, Dried Whole Egg, Pork Liver, Sweet Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Salmon Oil, Cheese, Coconut Oil, Flaxseed, Carrots, Apples, Pineapple, Mango, Melon, Celery, Parsley, Lettuce, Spinach, Pork Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Taurine, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics. 

*Beef Frittata Veg*
Beef, Peas, Dried Whole Egg, Potatoes, Pea Protein, Pork Meat Meal, Beef Liver, Sweet Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Cheese, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Pork Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Celery, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Taurine, Parsley, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I did a content analysis of all the suggest foods, and found one that is very close to what he's on now in terms of fat and protein, just a little lower. I asked at the vet's office and they think it's a good switch. They said they prefer LBP but since the stats are almost identical to the other one, it should be fine. I will probably have to increase the amount a little because it's fewer calories. They also said in their experience grains don't cause the kinds of allergies that proteins do, so grain free isn't necessary yet. Grain is more likely to cause stomach upsets. So, to the OP, I am sticking with Fromm.


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> We had max on the Fromm large breed puppy the gold line which was not grain free and at 14 months switched to the Fromm grain freeline. He looked great on both but did notice his coat was a lot softer on the four star grainfree line. Another thing that is great with the four star grainfree line is you can switch between flavors within that line without having to do the gradual switching of food. I have had no trouble doing the switching of flavors but it does depend on your dog. We do switch flavors from surf and turf to salmon tunalini and beef frittata and some others.


 Thank you! I'll try to remember that, lol.


----------



## tedchung08 (Apr 5, 2016)

I was originally feeding my pup TOTW for a bit, but she eventually stopped liking it. I switched over to Orijen Large Pup and she has been putting it down like a champ. Ever since I switched over, she has been having more energy and also looks healthier.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed Victor. If it's not available at a local store, you can order it. t's a very reasonable price. My dogs, that are fed kibble, have done very well on it. Victor is a small company out of Texas. Ingredients are non-gmo, sourced from the U.S.

Victor Super Premium Dog Food


----------

